# Looking to buy my first carry handgun and need some help.



## Ryhailey (Apr 19, 2011)

So Im not completely new to handguns but need some help picking a new one to buy. The main reason I want this gun is for my protection. My apartment just got robbed a week ago and luckily the wife and I were out and we were in the process of moving in so they didn't get much worth value. So in all reality I plan on keeping this gun on my side at all times. My budget is up to $2000.00 and I am lost in this world of handguns. I have shot plenty and have a few but they were given to me I had no part in choosing them. I really like the .45 and do not like 9mm, I Have pretty big hands so it shouldn't be compact. but most important of all I want it to shoot strait can anyone give me some suggestions or recommendations on what I should get I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## okie (Mar 23, 2011)

Springfield XD 45acp, 4 Inch, Black, 10rd Mags would be a pretty good gun for right at $487 free shipping to your FFL dealer at budsgunshop.com or 

CZ-USA CZ 97 B .45acp Black for $620 but I would recommend that you go to a local gun store and handle several to see what feels good in your hand then there are several online gun stores were you can buy one at a cheaper price like budsgunshop.com

Good luck


----------



## Ryhailey (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks okie. Anybody have any other input?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I keep writing this, over and over again:

Go to a shooting range or gunshop that rents shooting time on a variety of handguns.
Try shooting every pistol they have for rent.
Find the one that feels best in your hands.
Buy one of those.

Accuracy is not an issue. Any pistol you'll buy will be quite accurate enough, once you have practiced with it enough to get used to it.

(Most of the questions that a new shooter will ask have already been answered here. Just use the "search" function to find them.)




Jean and I will be away from this Saturday, April 23, through May 9th. We'll be visiting our granddaughter and attending a family reunion. See you all again on May 10th.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

shoot as many as you can.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

No shortage of good 45s to chose. If you just want a reliable, straight shooting pistol, $600 down to $400 more or less will typically get it for you. the Springfield XD 45 or Stoeger Cougar 45 are a couple I enjoyed shooting. A SIG 220 is certainly worth consideration as is a Glock 30. Then there is the endless list of 1911s out there.

Keep in mind the most important factor in pistol performance is the person firing the gun.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Try out as many as you want, but if you can already shoot fairly well, you will adapt to whatever you buy. 

My choice for self defense is either the XD45 Compact, or the Glock 30. I have two XD45s, one of them a Compact, and both are absolutely reliable and accurate. My experience with letting others shoot the XD is that everyone seems to shoot well with it, quickly, and that they always like it. Some have immediately gone out and bought their own. I prefer the Compact because, with the 10 round magazine inserted, the shorter grip makes it adapt better to concealed carry, and you can still use the 13 round magazine for backup. With the 13 round magazine and the little sleeve that goes over it, you can't feel the difference between it and the full sized XD45.

As for the Glocks, I always thought I didn't like them because of the Luger-ish grip angle...until I shot a few of them. It doesn't make any difference, whatsoever. I've shot a dozen different models and I have always surprised myself at how well I shot them. It is one of the very few guns that I might trust to function properly, right out of the box. The XD is another.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I agree with try as many as you can. I have extra large hands, and I love my Ruger 90DC. Different grips fit different people. You'll shoot one better that fits your hand, and points naturally.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, with a $2,000.00 budget you have a lot of options.

The first thing I would consider (before buying the handgun) is getting a .410 shotgun, single shot, break action.

This is about the simplest of all shotguns to handle safely, and the .410 will not over-penetrate. It will certainly stop an intruder and your wife can easily handle this weapon. It is also very cheap and it comes it youth sizes (if your wife is petite). The recoil is moderate. Sears used to have their own version (I think it was made by H & R) for about $65.00. I bought one for my sister after scavengers were sawing down her trees for firewood and when she complained they threatened her with the chainsaw. (She lived in the sticks and it took 15 minutes for the police to show up so the bad guys were not too worried.)

I don't know if Sears still sells this, but H & R lists theirs for under $150.00 and I'm sure you can get this at discount.

As for the .45, I would favor a DAO such as the Glock (single stack or double stack). The model 36 is very concealable.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Apr 4, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I keep writing this, over and over again:
> 
> Go to a shooting range or gunshop that rents shooting time on a variety of handguns.
> Try shooting every pistol they have for rent.
> ...


This is excellent advice. You should take it. Rent and shoot or borrow and shoot, but shoot as many as you can before you buy. This could well be a life-or-death decision.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Get what feels right, if you don 't like it you won't carry it or shoot it. Second...Practice, Practice, Practice.


----------



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Well my opinion would be to buy a sig p220 45 cal. I have not come across a gun that can match it, not even my glocks i own .. The sig p220 will run you about 1,100 .00 and that will be the only gun you will need, great gun to carry, great gun to shoot, its dead on right out of the box, and it doesnt get any better than that.. So if you want to spend the money, get the sig .. No one can argue, proven fact that the sig is an awsome all around..


Rocknglock


----------

